# need a taxi for a brown trout



## hunting with chuba (Feb 9, 2002)

bro in law got a nice brown wants to mount it who knows a real good fish taxi. that can do this, looking to get a great mount done , he lives in lake orion, thanks


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Lombardo's does some excellent work.They are over in Anchorville just south of Fair Haven. Or he could check out St Clair Flats Taxi up near Harsens Island.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

hunting with chuba said:


> bro in law got a nice brown wants to mount it who knows a real good fish taxi. that can do this, looking to get a great mount done , he lives in lake orion, thanks


send a pm to BallsRdragn from this site i did a brown trout for his brother,he may be able to send you a pic.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Give Perca a PM


----------

